# Some major changes...



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

So back in the before-time of 2011, I join this site and tried to be pretty active. I posted some of the things I painted and made and had made quite a few friends. During that time I lived in an apartment, and I decorated my sister's yard each year. But then my sister was diagnosed with cancer. It was a long hard battle, and worse, her husband divorced her because he was tired of dealing with her battle  during that time I hadn't been decorating her yard as she was in the hospital, but during her last year they had her resting at home, so for 2019 I pulled out all the stops and decorated my sister's yard for the last time.

After that, I thought I was done with Halloween... However, in those ten years, I was also married and now have two children of my own! Plus my own house with an entire acre of property. So from now On I will decorate my own yard each year in her memory and invite her children out to have a special Halloween in their mother's memory.

So those are my update for my ten-year absence from the site! I hope to get to know everyone who has joined in the last few years and we all have some great fun building, designing, and creating together! :jol:


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your sister's passing and what a great way to remember her and keep your love of Halloween alive.
Welcome back.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome back, and what a lovely way to honor your sister’s memory!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome back Halloween Cats >>>HUGS<<<


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

welcome back Halloween Cats


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

Welcome back and I agree, the best way to honour someones life is to ensure they are never forgotten. May all your decor be spooky and your halloweens be without snow! lol


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome back Halloween Cats. My condolences on the passing of your sister. I like how you are honoring her memory. I added tombstones for my parents to our yard after they passed away as a way to remember them.


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

SamhainPropworks said:


> Welcome back and I agree, the best way to honour someones life is to ensure they are never forgotten. May all your decor be spooky and your halloweens be without snow! lol


LOL, as I live in the deserts of Tucson, Az the snow part is for sure not gonna happen. If is does, I'm switching to a nightmare before Christmas theme.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Welcome back. I’m so sorry for your loss. Honoring her in this way is an absolutely spectacular idea. I’m sure she would love it and I’m sure her kids will absolutely enjoy it as will yours. So happy to have you back.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Halloween Cats said:


> So back in the before-time of 2011, I join this site and tried to be pretty active. I posted some of the things I painted and made and had made quite a few friends. During that time I lived in an apartment, and I decorated my sister's yard each year. But then my sister was diagnosed with cancer. It was a long hard battle, and worse, her husband divorced her because he was tired of dealing with her battle  during that time I hadn't been decorating her yard as she was in the hospital, but during her last year they had her resting at home, so for 2019 I pulled out all the stops and decorated my sister's yard for the last time.
> 
> After that, I thought I was done with Halloween... However, in those ten years, I was also married and now have two children of my own! Plus my own house with an entire acre of property. So from now On I will decorate my own yard each year in her memory and invite her children out to have a special Halloween in their mother's memory.
> 
> So those are my update for my ten-year absence from the site! I hope to get to know everyone who has joined in the last few years and we all have some great fun building, designing, and creating together! :jol:


I'm so sorry for your sisters loss. I think it's very honorable that your going to decorate your house each year in honor of your sisters memory. I'm glad your a member on the Board. I know how hard a loss can be. I lost my brother too last year, but over different circumstances. He loved Halloween too. Welcome to the board and hope it brings you happiness!


----------



## ZombieBride (May 14, 2018)

Welcome back Halloween Cats! 
You are very brave and look forward to what you can share.


----------



## Halloween Jokes (May 13, 2016)




----------

